# Transcript Question.



## MikeMacLeod (28 Nov 2008)

Ok, I have looked around these forums for a simular question but have failed to find one.

I have been to the recruitment center, Have already got my papers and filled them out. My problem is the transcript requirement,  I don't know what to do about it as my last school is 4+ hours drive away from where I am now. I have no way to travel, I am unemployed as of now so I cannot afford a bus ticket to go to my old school, so my question is does anyone know what I can do to get my original transcripts? 

I live in Hamilton, is there a head office for the Hamilton board of education? looked around the internet and looked through the phonebook have also asked my Step mother who has lived here her whole life. and she is unsure because she has never had to get her transcripts (She has been in the same highschool all the way up to graduation)

If anyone knows please reply, I cannot wait to get my application moving.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Nov 2008)

I called my high school in Cape Breton (I'm in the Ottawa area now), gave them my info and got my little brother to pay for my transcripts (the whopping $2 fee) they mailed them off to me and he didn't have to do anything else.

Call your old school and see what they can do.  Worst case scenario you have to mail off a money order and letter with your info.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2008)

I just went to the Department of Education office and requested them


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Nov 2008)

Yeah, give 'em a call to see what they can do. Usually pretty easy to get, even if your not there. My brother got his when he was in Alberta, from here at the school in small town NL.


Hope that helps.


----------



## ktforjc (28 Nov 2008)

$2! wow! Mine was 10 times that amount. Guess thats what I get for living in toronto. Would be best to give your old school a call. I went down to my school and they said it would take two weeks to get it processed and sent to me, (I thought it would have been right away but that isnt the case for those who've already graduated 4+ years ago.). I wouldn't want you to drive down 4 hours only for them to tell you that you cant get it immediately.


----------



## Conquistador (28 Nov 2008)

IIRC, the head office for the Hamilton-Wentworth school board is right across from city hall.


----------



## Marshall (28 Nov 2008)

Like the others have said, you should not even have to see them. Schools (or at least mine) are usually willing to mail official transcripts to locations requesting them.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Nov 2008)

Well, I graduated 11 years ago and got my high school transcripts within the week.  Small towns are great for that.  LOL


----------



## Molyno (29 Nov 2008)

When I needed my transcripts, I just called the school board. They asked my mailing address and I had them 5 days later. Free of charge. Again, another small town.


----------



## MikeMacLeod (29 Nov 2008)

Alright, thanks. Been busy today. going to have to call them early tomorrow.

Now to go searching for the phone number, lol. Prob just end up calling 411 or something. 
I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## dustinm (2 Dec 2008)

MikeMacLeod said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks. Been busy today. going to have to call them early tomorrow.
> 
> Now to go searching for the phone number, lol. Prob just end up calling 411 or something.
> I'll let you all know what they say.



I assume you've already seen this (http://www.hwdsb.on.ca/students/student_records/index.aspx), but I'll throw it out there anyway. $20 for the first transcript, $5 for each additional one. Same price as mine  (YRDSB)


----------



## MikeMacLeod (5 Dec 2008)

Neo Cortex, I have read it and I think that's if you go and pick one up from the board of education. If you go to your old school you can just pick it up free. (Thinking $20 is less then taking a bus) But I think I have solved my problem read below  

Alright so this is what happened so far. I called them, had to wait so I left a message for them to get back to me. Stating it was important etc. waited a while (for a dew days), so I called back and no one answered ended up just leaving a message. Waited about an hour and got a call back, said that they got my message and went and checked to see if they had my folder, there was another person with the same first and last name in the school at the time so they where confused about the situation, confirming now they had the right file on me said it would be no problem for them to mail it out to me. So now I am waiting for it to come in the mail, they said original transcripts on the phone so I am assuming it'll be the correct transcripts for the recruitment center (also hoping they didnt just photocopy and mail it out, I don't think the recruiting center will accept).


----------



## Lil_T (5 Dec 2008)

They'll send you out the originals, but don't open them. if you open them before they reach their intended destination they're deemed invalid.


----------



## MikeMacLeod (6 Dec 2008)

So, once they are in my hands I can't open them to see if I have the credits I need?


----------



## dustinm (6 Dec 2008)

Well, when I get mine done they always give me a photocopy with the originals, that way I can use the copy for reference while giving the original to whoever needs it. If you can reach a human at whichever office/school is giving the transcripts, I would call and ask if you get a photocopy with them (and if you don't, ask if you can get one.)


----------



## kincanucks (16 Dec 2008)

MikeMacLeod said:
			
		

> So, once they are in my hands I can't open them to see if I have the credits I need?



You need a transcript to determine if you finished Grade 10 and have 15 credits?


----------



## dustinm (16 Dec 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You need a transcript to determine if you finished Grade 10 and have 15 credits?



I think the issue comes in if your trade requires Math or Sciences; if it's been a while since a person has taken their courses they won't remember whether they took certain courses or what grade they got on them (should that be an issue.)


----------



## kincanucks (16 Dec 2008)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> I think the issue comes in if your trade requires Math or Sciences; if it's been a while since a person has taken their courses they won't remember whether they took certain courses or what grade they got on them (should that be an issue.)



Yes at 19 I am sure that is the issue.

HH and DA


----------



## Lil_T (28 Dec 2008)

MikeMacLeod said:
			
		

> So, once they are in my hands I can't open them to see if I have the credits I need?



That's right.  However, you can request a photocopy as well if you need to see them yourself.


----------



## Brasidas (29 Dec 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> That's right.  However, you can request a photocopy as well if you need to see them yourself.



Really? First time I enlisted (99), I took a high school transcript directly to CFRC. No envelope, let alone a sealed one.


----------



## HeadLamp (29 Dec 2008)

On the envelope there's a sticker sealing it that reads: "not official if seal is broken".


----------



## CFR FCS (5 Jan 2009)

Don't worry about getting a copy, just bring the sealed envelope in and the reception staff will open it, make a certified true copy for your application file and give you the originals back. Sometimes the envelopes are not sealed but the transcript has an embossed seal and signature to prove it is an original.

CFR FCS


----------



## R. Jorgensen (5 Jan 2009)

I just had my High School stamp it with the following:

"OFFICIAL AS DETERMINED BY:

                             LORD BEAVERBROOK GUIDANCE DEPARTMENT"

and signed by the guidance counsellor. I took it fresh off the press to CFRC - Calgary during Period 4. I was late getting back from the Harry Hays Building but I got everything done that needed doing.

As long as the transcript is from the Provincial Office (indicating that it's example: Alberta Department of Education Authentic Transcript) or has the official HS letterhead on it and signed in some way; it should be fine. The first time I took my transcript (just the HS copy) I found out: A) Did not meet required amount of credits (they didn't have the other 20 from the other school I transferred from) and B) It wasn't signed as being official; told me they couldn't accept it.


----------

